# America Driver License and Portugal Driver License?



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I know that if I move to Portugal and exchange my USA driver license.. I would lose America Driver License, right ?

What if, I want to keep my America Drive License and does that mean I will have to take a test in Portugal to get a driver license if you dont want to exchange America driver license, right ? Please tell me something that I didnt know about. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you don't exchange your American Driving Licence then yes you would need to take a Portuguese Driving Test, but if you decided to return to USA or any other country you'd then exchange your Portuguese D/L for that countries.

Re car insurance How longs a piece of string? it all depends on your age, driving history, car, address, type of cover so very difficult to say, my fully comprehensive is 325€, plenty of Portuguese Insurance companies online that have simulators, if you have proof of no claims discount bring with you as some companies will honour


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the replying.. SMILE!

Yeah, it does make a sense to me about exchange drive.

I am curious.. How much to exchange America drive to Portugal driver ? What do I need to bring a proof ? I mean for Portuguese citizen, America Driver License and new address, thats all ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The cost in Portugal is currently 30€ + 2 x photos + cost of medical at doctors + the cost in the States of Abstract of Driving Record from one’s last US State of residence & the Apostille


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Why medical at doctors ? For what ? What cost in the States of Abstract of Driving Recording from one's last US State of resident and the Apostille ? I am not sure I understand. Please explain ? Sorry.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You live in the States so it is easy for you to find out the cost for yourself.
one document is proof that your D/L is valid the Apostille is a legal stamp that says that extract is an official document.
Anyone in Portugal & most EU countries has to have a medical, to get or renew D/L two types
a. Simple medical at "family" doctors for normal cars, motorcycles etc
b. More in depth medical + physiological test for trucks, buses, coaches etc
No medical, no pass, no D/L

Suggest you also do a search on Forum theirs lots of information on these points


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I am sorry but please bear with me and help me out a little bit. I am awkward, ok ?

Yes, but to get renewal drive license here in America.. I would have to go to DMV (Department of Motor Vehicles) License to have eyes test then I got a renewal drive license.

What do I need here in America to get a paper of medical to go to Portugal to exchange my drive license ? Here in America for Drive License is not for physical check to approval for drive license. They only approval for eyes test. I am confused.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You don't do a medical in America, it is a requirement of IMTT the government department responsible for transport, D/L's being part of their responsibility that you have a medical in Portugal with a registered Doctor and he fills in the correct form

You need to start saving some sites that will give you the information you need, this is IMTT
http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portugues/Paginas/IMTHome.aspx


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you kindly.

Yeah. I checked it out but I am talking about my America drive license isn't expire yet so I can bring it to Portugal and exchange it right away ? Or in Portugal, I will have to have a physical check before exchange my American drive license ? Remember, I born there.. I still have Portuguese Citizen anyway.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As your born here then your language skills should help with in using various Portuguese sites, you can only exchange a valid legal licence from the country you're moving from providing Portugal has an agreement with that country, I'll repeat as part of the exchange process you must supply a completed Medical form from a Portuguese Doctor in Portugal


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

No, actually, my Portuguese skills are rusty.  

Your final answer: No matter what.. to bring America Drive license to Portugal/Azores, you will still have to find your new doctor there to have physical check and hand the paper to IMTT to have your drive exchange and that's it ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Providing you bring the necessary Abstract & Apostille and complete the process within the set date limit + the 2 photos basically yes

check out what IMTT say Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres it'll help get rid of rustiness


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

LOL! Okay.

Thank you. I am satisfied now. Cheers!


----------

